# How to remove steering cylinder from a x485



## Kariblay (May 16, 2011)

Got the castle nut off...hit under with rubber mallet and it is not coming out.

Any advice?

This is for installation of fender kit.

Thanks.

Karl


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Kariblay said:


> Got the castle nut off...hit under with rubber mallet and it is not coming out.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> ...


Not familiar with this tractor, but it might be threaded, and need to unscrew all the way out. Bye


----------



## Kariblay (May 16, 2011)

Nope. Is not threaded.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

OK, it would help if I could see what we are dealing with. Can you post a picture of this? Can you get a puller onto it? Bye


----------



## Kariblay (May 16, 2011)




----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Try this. Bye


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Tie rod pickle fork!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Tie rod pickle fork!


The right tool for the job!  Thanks TecumsehBriggs. I just assumed that he didn't own one, because if he did, he would have known what it was for and used it in the first place. Kariblay, new tool to add to your arsenal. Bye


----------



## Kariblay (May 16, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Try this. Bye


The piece you are pointing to is not a washer...it is a welded collar.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Kariblay said:


> The piece you are pointing to is not a washer...it is a welded collar.


 TecumsehBriggs came up with a good idea. Do you know anybody who may have a tie rod pickle fork you could borrow? It's a tool made to remove, just what you're at. Bye


----------

